# Fell and broke my Femor



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Sent to local hospital , then unto main one in Belfast where operation was done , moved to another one not long there till I was moved again. Alas finally home on Friday , house seemed strange but good to be back home with Husband!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fwalls (Jun 11, 2019)

So sorry! Hope you will recover soon. Just be patient and be careful during your recovery!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

May you have an uneventful recovery. :sm02:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my! It's good that you're back home, but what a journey! Hope you have a lot of yarn in your stash so you can continue crafting. Best wishes for quick healing.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Have a quick recovery and be careful!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

A femur is hard to break. Hope your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Wishes for full and quick recovery, glad you have husband to help.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no!!! Hope for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your fall, I caught myself, with Gods help, from falling onto the street a couple wks ago. May God bless you with a speedy recovery.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Ouch! Mend fast and fully! Get yer knittin out!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Wishing you a fast recovery. Be still and let others care for you. Are/were you taking medication for osteoporosis? I know two women that broke their femur after years on the drug that was supposed to prevent fractures.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

God bless you with a quick & complete recovery.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Quick healing.
KNIT ON !!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear you took a fall and broke your femur. Wishing you a successful recovery....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope your femur knits, as you knit.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That sounds painful...hope you mend well and quickly!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh goodness, do look after yourself and let everybody pamper you! No excuse for not knitting now!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m sorry to hear that you are not feeling well, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope you will have a full recovery.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for your fall. Hope recovery is fast.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

So sorry you had a fall! I know how happy I was to get home after surgery. Good luck !


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your fall.....wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Please be careful and heal quickly.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Many Blessings to you!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi iris good medicine. Go to You Tube and watch JEANNE ROBERTSON 

Be are up and s well.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Send get well wishes for a fast recovery!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Wishing a speedy, uneventful recovery for you. To keep your mind occupied, you could have a couple of different knitting projects going and perhaps hand embroidery or some other hand craft.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Heal quickly!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

I hope it’s not too painful, all the very best to you


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Glad you are home, get well soon and do everything you are told. Look after yourself. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, ouch! Glad that you are home again, and hope that the rest of your recovery is uneventful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Best wishes for quick healing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stay safe!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wishing you the gift of a good recovery.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope everything heals as supposed to and wishing you a speedy recovery. Do all the exercises that you are supposed to do.  Happy knitting!!


----------



## hapb46 (Aug 3, 2018)

I too was going to ask if you were taking meds for osteoporosis. My neighbor broke her femur because of that medication. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## craftygabby (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank goodness it wasn't your knitting arm!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers for quick recovery


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Please be careful with yourself from now on. Have you considered taking calcium and vitamin D supplements? Ask your doctor if they might prevent further bone loss. I hope you are back enjoying life soon.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Get well soon. I hope no complications. ????????


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Now you have two kinds of knitting to do, as someone else has observed! Must be very awkward if you have a cast. Hope it won't take too long till you can walk freely again. One sure thing, despite all the problems, you get kind and professional treatment in the Belfast hospitals. My husband, still waiting for his heart operation, is very impressed by the courteous and informative way he is treated.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Cosset yourself, relax and let your body help itself. Speedy recovery!!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

glad you are back home
rest and heal


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

best wishes for a speedy recovery x


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OUCH! Sending hopes that you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Sending wishes for a quick and easy recovery. More time for knitting now?


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Prayers for you.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope you are better soon. My other half broke his a few years ago and now has a calliper and walks with two sticks.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

So sorry. I’m glad you are home. Praying for speedy recovery.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, wow, that is a big bone! I pray that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am sorry this has happened to you, you may be out of action for a while. I hope you have a full recovery and rest, let others help you, and knit or crochet.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hoping you have a quick, uncomplicated recovery


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Gosh, that must’ve been very painful! Sometimes we need to slow down. Now you can sit and knit to your heart’s content without feeling guilty about other mundane chores, such as housework! I hope you recover well and in record time!


----------



## Sunflower6 (Mar 27, 2017)

Wishing you a good recovery


----------



## Colliehat (Aug 9, 2019)

mistymorning2 said:


> Sent to local hospital , then unto main one in Belfast where operation was done , moved to another one not long there till I was moved again. Alas finally home on Friday , house seemed strange but good to be back home with Husband!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


So many moves!!! Can be quite confusing.
I hope you keep moving and walking and doing all your normal things to build your confidence up.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry, hope you heal really quickly.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh no! Hope you have a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

NYBev said:


> A femur is hard to break. Hope your recovery goes smoothly.


Indeed. Best luck!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ouch! I'm tired just hearing about all your moving. Hope you heal fast, listen to your Dr and therapist.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Oh my! Many prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## aljportia (Jul 8, 2013)

I fractured both femurs 10 years ago. I have rods in both legs. I am doing okay - can walk OK - need a railing on stairs. You may be fine-boned and have osteoporosis. I am taking Prolia shots, calcium and vitamin D. I was on Fosomax - a Merck drug which has been shown to damage bones. . . I hope you are seeing a great orthopedic doctor. Good luck


----------



## mpower (Feb 20, 2019)

Prayers for healing, patience during your recovery, and resilience.

Mary


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You are the third person that I have heard of this week who broke their femur. Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How awful! Wishing you a safe and quick recovery.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you have had quite a time of it! I'm so glad you're back home again. I hope you're not in pain. Please keep us posted on how you're doing.

Hazel


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Thankful that you're finally back home to mend! Best wishes and happy knitting!


----------



## BabaJane (Jan 18, 2017)

so sorry! Be careful and be sure to do any therapy that's prescribed. Stay well! :sm03: :sm19:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope your recovery goes well and quickly!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh dear, I did that two years ago. Take care of yourself and do your PT. It really helps. I am so grateful I fully recovered, but it takes time so plenty of time to crochet and/or knit.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

God bless you! We pray your bone heals quickly!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your fall and broken femur! I pray for your full recovery. Take it easy and heal well! :sm11:


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Wishing you a complete recovery and total function in that leg.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh no...hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the broken bone. I'm sure you are glad to be home and with hubby to help, enjoy your knitting if you can. May you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Good time to just knit or crochet. No need for excuses. Be careful and give yourself time to heal. When you do start walking, use a cane, especially when going out where others are. Crowd control. You don't need to have someone bump into you and cause another fall before you are good and strong. Stay safe.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

May you be blessed with a speedy and total recovery. My goodness, you broke the strongest bone in your body!! Quite a fall :sm03:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What an ordeal! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Lotsoftime (Sep 27, 2019)

mistymorning2 said:


> Sent to local hospital , then unto main one in Belfast where operation was done , moved to another one not long there till I was moved again. Alas finally home on Friday , house seemed strange but good to be back home with Husband!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I feel very badly for you. A fermer is hard to break. I had a similar accident in May. I was pulling a floating dock on our pond to shore when I slipped & fell. Two days later I had surgery to repair a broken tibia & shattered ankle bone. 7 inch plate on the tibia, 3 pins across & 2 screws in the shattered ankle, 32 staples, ugh! Lots of physio. 5 months later, ankle still feels like something is holding tight. Had 2nd surgery to remove pins & will have a 3rd surgery next year to remove the screws.

Telling you all of this so you can count yourself fortunate it wasn't any worse. Here we are in covid pandemic & I'm making regular runs to the hospital, lol!

Wishing you good luck in your recovery, keep at it. Knitting is my saving grace.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Wishing a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope you heal quickly and are back knitting soon!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh what rotten luck. Eat plenty of calcium, rich foods. And get well fast...before holidays!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope you have a quick healing process!


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

God speed with a fast recovery. But, it is always good to be home!


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Have a quick and uneventful recovery!


----------



## Jozyn (May 3, 2018)

Lol. Breaking a bone is no fun. I broke my first bone ever in June, but I had to go all out and break two at the same time! Both elbows. I didn’t even know they were broken because my forearm muscles hurt soooo much. I could do nothing- not even dress myself properly. After three days of crying I went for X-rays and they found the breaks. Lots of ice, rest, and physical therapy I am functional again. Only occasional aches remain. Hope they go away soon.


----------



## shesfine (Jan 7, 2016)

Recover quick!! Be safe!
Did you fall because you broke your leg, i.e. do you have osteoporosis?


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Sending prayers for you.. take your time for healing and no repeat breaks ...while keeping mind and soul peacefully busy..


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

This does not belong on Main.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who replied , have large bag knitting plus crochet blankets that are sent to Albania to the orphanages. Also knit pencil cases , try to help them as much as I can 
We all knit different items to be sent out!!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Now you have two kinds of knitting to do, as someone else has observed! Must be very awkward if you have a cast. Hope it won't take too long till you can walk freely again. One sure thing, despite all the problems, you get kind and professional treatment in the Belfast hospitals. My husband, still waiting for his heart operation, is very impressed by the courteous and informative way he is treated.


No cast just a walking frame , which I couldn't do without
Wasn't in the Royal long till I was moved to other Hospitals 3 in fact . Yes staff is lovely in it do anything to help you
Wishing your Husband all the very best for his heart operation !! :sm24: :sm16:


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who has been asking after my health was up seeing to my daughters cat ! She lives in a spilt level house as I stepped out back door slid down 3 steps knew it was something serious as leg wouldn’t move .lay there 6hrs till ambulance came was pouring also soaked to skin!!


----------

